# FIRED BY UBER AFTER BEEN ATTACKED BY A RIDER



## Lachi (Nov 8, 2016)

Guys im just triying to find aswer on what to do.. i drove with uber for.like 6 month in those.6.month all my ratinga were 4.9 over the average on my city wich was 4.3 ans all my 5 stars comments were awesome too. Well.... on the Halloween night i go my first ride from a couple that they both where on drugs.. 100% guaranteed.. The girls was speaking with me trying to find my car because there was a festival and it was hard to park ur car on the street so she was talking ro me and as she said its this you the guy would get on any car that was in fron of him
. As he did 2 times... well they get in my car.. the ride was a mess.. he was kiking my seats and behaving really bad.. that was nothing to me I know about customer service.. well when we get to the location after driving for an hour because she told me to go to another address wich was all the way wrong .... the guy go out of the car and opened my trunk
.. and he wanted to get inside the car again his girla was telling him that she got everything already they there was no need to get in the car again.. he slapped her hands... and started to get aggressive with her.. anfyer a while i saw that she couldnt handle him so i got of the car and told him to go to his car.. that it was time to go home and he started getting agressive with me.. and i told him i dont want to call the cops on you man.. his girl was crying because she did not want me to call the cops on her boyfriend.. i told her i wqs not going to do it because i knew he was not ok... i showed him the phone with the 911 dialed on the screen .. and het got out the car ... his girl was already walking away as she couldn't do nothing about it.. he got out and he got on a pose ready to punch me.. i was telling his girl watch ur boyfriend..... and he threw a punch at me.. I evaded it 
.. and he kept coming toward me throwing punches.. so i defended my self.. i knocked him down.. and called the police.. the polive came and i did a report. After that i thougt the first thing i had to do was report it with uber.. i took pictures of the back of my car full of blood , The police report and they replied back saying that they will make sure they dont link me with that rider no more.. so.i reply to them if that its how they handle thos type of situation.. that i was sure that if was the opposite way I wouldnt be driving today... after 2 days i receive a email that the need to talk to me about that matter.... a guy called me and he said it was a recorded line so i explained everything to him .. after the call was done he thanked me for been professional on this matter that he was going to make sure the right team got his hand on the case.. that he saw my ratings and my comments that he was sorry for what happen.... the problem was on moday.... on wednesday i was going to drive and i got a message on my app that my account needed attention... i send an email and they reply to me about an earlier user who vomited in my car... and that was resolved days ago.. that my account now was ok fro to drive.. i drove that night.... on thursday same thing... ur account needs attention......... so i send an email again and someone replying talking abouth the accident that my account was on hold. Untile they investigate this case..... i received another email that they needed to talk to me.. so i reply back with a call me now.. thay called me .. and asked the same question.. ehat happened.. i told gere that i spoked with someone already... i told her the name of the guy.. and she said thanks.. that she was gonna make sure the right team handled this matter.. i said that i needed to drive.. rhey told me my account was on hold.. friday account on hold.. i sendes another email.. and they reply that beacause of recent feedback i was not able to drive no more on the platform.. that they take physical altercations really serious... and here i am trying to find out whay to do.. long story right.. And i dont have the money to sue then


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Sue who?.....Uber?...omg that is hilarious you are a contractor meaning you don't have a leg to stand on.....an at will contractor even..what that means is at ANY time your contract can be terminated..for any reason they see fit...but go ahead try to sue spend all that money that you don't have to try and sue....you won't get anything sorry but that is the hassle you get for working for a company like Uber that never has your back....there are way too many OTHER transportation for pay businesses out there why fight to work for Uber/Lyft the bottom of the barrel............of you like transporting people for pay look into taxi driving......better money, no ratings, street hails or walk-ups, and you collect the $$$ at end of each ride instead of hoping the company doesn't screw you over......and actual tips......good luck..


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lachi said:


> so i got of the car


This is where the mistake was made. They were both out of the car already. You were free to go. You are not a cop nor a superhero. If you insist, you can call the police from your vehicle but you shouldn't get into other peoples business. If you absolutely have to intervene, know you did the right thing but you sacrificed a source of income to do so.

Sometimes being a hero has sacrifices. Next time, get a mask so you can protect your identity and income source.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Let people figure out their business. Dont get into couples matter. The girls is old enough to make her own decisions. Two things you should have never done: 
1. Told the girl to watch her boyfriend.
2. Show the guy the 911 dialed on your phone. 

You could have called 911 after you left . Sorry to break this down to you but you assaulted a passenger and knocked him out . You're a good human being for helping the girl but a not a very safe driver.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Yup.

Don't go beating up your clients, "hero".

Don't go help girls either , they'll turn on you in a heartbeat.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

On record, the first and last time you fight after or during an uber ride will be your last, this is why I have mine ready to quit with a bang, always have the tire iron nearby.

Call the news give Uber more bad rep by saying they punish drivers with a sense of morality because their company is immoral.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

And on a side note, next time wait for the rider to come into your car before you **** him up.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

I had a rider get out and start choking his girlfriend. They were both drunk and she had been slapping him the entire ride. She kept asking me to call the police. I just drove off. I can tell from their behavior that this happens often with them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lachi said:


> Guys im just triying to find aswer on what to do.. i drove with uber for.like 6 month in those.6.month all my ratinga were 4.9 over the average on my city wich was 4.3 ans all my 5 stars comments were awesome too. Well.... on the Halloween night i go my first ride from a couple that they both where on drugs.. 100% guaranteed.. The girls was speaking with me trying to find my car because there was a festival and it was hard to park ur car on the street so she was talking ro me and as she said its this you the guy would get on any car that was in fron of him
> . As he did 2 times... well they get in my car.. the ride was a mess.. he was kiking my seats and behaving really bad.. that was nothing to me I know about customer service.. well when we get to the location after driving for an hour because she told me to go to another address wich was all the way wrong .... the guy go out of the car and opened my trunk
> .. and he wanted to get inside the car again his girla was telling him that she got everything already they there was no need to get in the car again.. he slapped her hands... and started to get aggressive with her.. anfyer a while i saw that she couldnt handle him so i got of the car and told him to go to his car.. that it was time to go home and he started getting agressive with me.. and i told him i dont want to call the cops on you man.. his girl was crying because she did not want me to call the cops on her boyfriend.. i told her i wqs not going to do it because i knew he was not ok... i showed him the phone with the 911 dialed on the screen .. and het got out the car ... his girl was already walking away as she couldn't do nothing about it.. he got out and he got on a pose ready to punch me.. i was telling his girl watch ur boyfriend..... and he threw a punch at me.. I evaded it
> .. and he kept coming toward me throwing punches.. so i defended my self.. i knocked him down.. and called the police.. the polive came and i did a report. After that i thougt the first thing i had to do was report it with uber.. i took pictures of the back of my car full of blood , The police report and they replied back saying that they will make sure they dont link me with that rider no more.. so.i reply to them if that its how they handle thos type of situation.. that i was sure that if was the opposite way I wouldnt be driving today... after 2 days i receive a email that the need to talk to me about that matter.... a guy called me and he said it was a recorded line so i explained everything to him .. after the call was done he thanked me for been professional on this matter that he was going to make sure the right team got his hand on the case.. that he saw my ratings and my comments that he was sorry for what happen.... the problem was on moday.... on wednesday i was going to drive and i got a message on my app that my account needed attention... i send an email and they reply to me about an earlier user who vomited in my car... and that was resolved days ago.. that my account now was ok fro to drive.. i drove that night.... on thursday same thing... ur account needs attention......... so i send an email again and someone replying talking abouth the accident that my account was on hold. Untile they investigate this case..... i received another email that they needed to talk to me.. so i reply back with a call me now.. thay called me .. and asked the same question.. ehat happened.. i told gere that i spoked with someone already... i told her the name of the guy.. and she said thanks.. that she was gonna make sure the right team handled this matter.. i said that i needed to drive.. rhey told me my account was on hold.. friday account on hold.. i sendes another email.. and they reply that beacause of recent feedback i was not able to drive no more on the platform.. that they take physical altercations really serious... and here i am trying to find out whay to do.. long story right.. And i dont have the money to sue then


If you would have let the drunken nut case beat you to death,Uber would have given him free rides.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

The driver didn't have to get out of his car to be a hero. It was the human thing to so, but even those actions have consequences. Like all that we so the OP should have considered the consequences. Everyone on here claims that Uber doesn't care about or back it's drivers at all, so his firing should not be a surprise.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

No good deed goes unpunished. 

You are free from the Uber trap.

Doesn't hurt to try to run your story by an attorney and a media outlet, but I certainly don't have any useful advice for you there.

You are FREE!


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> No good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> You are free from the Uber trap.
> 
> ...


Sad but true! Sorry that this happened to the OP, but life these days is such that you have to choose between self-preservation and helping someone. FWIW the OP did the right thing morally.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Lachi said:


> .. i took pictures of the back of my car full of blood


 It appears that something was left out. I read the story twice and saw nothing that would indicate that the back of your car would be or should be full of blood. Please post the incident related pics and explain how it is that the back of your vehicle became full of blood as the missing details could possibly help in the understanding of the deactivation theory.


----------



## Lachi (Nov 8, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> This is where the mistake was made. They were both out of the car already. You were free to go. You are not a cop nor a superhero. If you insist, you can call the police from your vehicle but you shouldn't get into other peoples business. If you absolutely have to intervene, know you did the right thing but you sacrificed a source of income to do so.
> 
> Sometimes being a hero has sacrifices. Next time, get a mask so you can protect your identity and income source.


For u to understand i was not been a hero i was not defending nobody.. i was in my car .. he was outside and he got into my car again.. thats when i went outside... i was not trying yo help nobody i just wanted him to get of my car..


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

god that was painful to read


----------



## Lachi (Nov 8, 2016)

unPat said:


> Let people figure out their business. Dont get into couples matter. The girls is old enough to make her own decisions. Two things you should have never done:
> 1. Told the girl to watch her boyfriend.
> 2. Show the guy the 911 dialed on your phone.
> 
> You could have called 911 after you left . Sorry to break this down to you but you assaulted a passenger and knocked him out . You're a good human being for helping the girl but a not a very safe driver.


Ok.. 1. I told the gilr to watch his boyfriend when he got of the car and was standing ready to punch me .. 2.. i showed him the phone so he got his mind right and decided to go to his car... no body was trying to be a hero....and not was triying to help the girl...... he strike at me... i just defended myself


----------



## Lachi (Nov 8, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> It appears that something was left out. I read the story twice and saw nothing that would indicate that the back of your car would be or should be full of blood. Please post the incident related pics and explain how it is that the back of your vehicle became full of blood as the missing details could possibly help in the understanding of the deactivation theory.


Hoo.. after he got up.. his nose was bleeding and he clean it all over the back of my car


----------



## Lachi (Nov 8, 2016)

Lachi said:


> Hoo.. after he got up.. his nose was bleeding and he clean it all over the back of my car


----------



## Lachi (Nov 8, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> This is where the mistake was made. They were both out of the car already. You were free to go. You are not a cop nor a superhero. If you insist, you can call the police from your vehicle but you shouldn't get into other peoples business. If you absolutely have to intervene, know you did the right thing but you sacrificed a source of income to do so.
> 
> Sometimes being a hero has sacrifices. Next time, get a mask so you can protect your identity and income source.


Ok u need to read.. they were of the car and he was trying to get in and ge did again.. thats wen i went outside..


----------



## Lachi (Nov 8, 2016)

Lachi said:


> Ok u need to read.. they were of the car and he was trying to get in and ge did again.. thats wen i went outside..


No super hero.. I just wanted him out of my car.. and he strike at m3 i just defended my self


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Lachi said:


> Guys im just triying to find aswer on what to do.. i drove with uber for.like 6 month in those.6.month all my ratinga were 4.9 over the average on my city wich was 4.3 ans all my 5 stars comments were awesome too. Well.... on the Halloween night i go my first ride from a couple that they both where on drugs.. 100% guaranteed.. The girls was speaking with me trying to find my car because there was a festival and it was hard to park ur car on the street so she was talking ro me and as she said its this you the guy would get on any car that was in fron of him
> . As he did 2 times... well they get in my car.. the ride was a mess.. he was kiking my seats and behaving really bad.. that was nothing to me I know about customer service.. well when we get to the location after driving for an hour because she told me to go to another address wich was all the way wrong .... the guy go out of the car and opened my trunk
> .. and he wanted to get inside the car again his girla was telling him that she got everything already they there was no need to get in the car again.. he slapped her hands... and started to get aggressive with her.. anfyer a while i saw that she couldnt handle him so i got of the car and told him to go to his car.. that it was time to go home and he started getting agressive with me.. and i told him i dont want to call the cops on you man.. his girl was crying because she did not want me to call the cops on her boyfriend.. i told her i wqs not going to do it because i knew he was not ok... i showed him the phone with the 911 dialed on the screen .. and het got out the car ... his girl was already walking away as she couldn't do nothing about it.. he got out and he got on a pose ready to punch me.. i was telling his girl watch ur boyfriend..... and he threw a punch at me.. I evaded it
> .. and he kept coming toward me throwing punches.. so i defended my self.. i knocked him down.. and called the police.. the polive came and i did a report. After that i thougt the first thing i had to do was report it with uber.. i took pictures of the back of my car full of blood , The police report and they replied back saying that they will make sure they dont link me with that rider no more.. so.i reply to them if that its how they handle thos type of situation.. that i was sure that if was the opposite way I wouldnt be driving today... after 2 days i receive a email that the need to talk to me about that matter.... a guy called me and he said it was a recorded line so i explained everything to him .. after the call was done he thanked me for been professional on this matter that he was going to make sure the right team got his hand on the case.. that he saw my ratings and my comments that he was sorry for what happen.... the problem was on moday.... on wednesday i was going to drive and i got a message on my app that my account needed attention... i send an email and they reply to me about an earlier user who vomited in my car... and that was resolved days ago.. that my account now was ok fro to drive.. i drove that night.... on thursday same thing... ur account needs attention......... so i send an email again and someone replying talking abouth the accident that my account was on hold. Untile they investigate this case..... i received another email that they needed to talk to me.. so i reply back with a call me now.. thay called me .. and asked the same question.. ehat happened.. i told gere that i spoked with someone already... i told her the name of the guy.. and she said thanks.. that she was gonna make sure the right team handled this matter.. i said that i needed to drive.. rhey told me my account was on hold.. friday account on hold.. i sendes another email.. and they reply that beacause of recent feedback i was not able to drive no more on the platform.. that they take physical altercations really serious... and here i am trying to find out whay to do.. long story right.. And i dont have the money to sue then


 Uber has done you a favor by putting you out of your uber-misery.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

dude if he attacked you with an M3 you need to be calling everyone and their mother to get this guy locked up


----------



## Lachi (Nov 8, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Yup.
> 
> Don't go beating up your clients, "hero".
> 
> Don't go help girls either , they'll turn on you in a heartbeat.


Lord u guys are too much.. i was not been a hero i was just trying tp get himout of my car without hil.going to jail.. he got out... he was ready to strike me... i told the girl to watch him out.. he stroke at me ... i defended my self


----------



## Lachi (Nov 8, 2016)

d0n said:


> On record, the first and last time you fight after or during an uber ride will be your last, this is why I have mine ready to quit with a bang, always have the tire iron nearby.
> 
> Call the news give Uber more bad rep by saying they punish drivers with a sense of morality because their company is immoral.


Yeah i think i will call the news i dont care if they dont pay.. i will make their reputation so bad


----------



## Lachi (Nov 8, 2016)

d0n said:


> And on a side note, next time wait for the rider to come into your car before you &%[email protected]!* him up.


Dude.. he was inside my car wen i got out...


----------



## Lachi (Nov 8, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If you would have let the drunken nut case beat you to death,Uber would have given him free rides.


Im pretty sure


----------



## Lachi (Nov 8, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Uber has done you a favor by putting you out of your uber-misery.


Thats true but its not fair tho


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Lachi said:


> Guys im just triying to find aswer on what to do.. i drove with uber for.like 6 month in those.6.month all my ratinga were 4.9 over the average on my city wich was 4.3 ans all my 5 stars comments were awesome too. Well.... on the Halloween night i go my first ride from* a couple that they both where on drugs.. 100% guaranteed.. The girls was speaking with me trying to find my car because there was a festival and it was hard to park ur car on the street so she was talking ro me and as she said its this you the guy would get on any car that was in fron of him*
> . As he did 2 times... well they get in my car.. the ride was a mess.. he was kicking my seats and behaving really bad.. that was nothing to me I know about customer service.. well when we get to the location after driving for an hour because she told me to go to another address which was all the way wrong .... the guy go out of the car and opened my trunk


I know hindsight is 20/20 but something tells me any novice Uber driver could have predicted that the couple you described was going to be a problem in advance from the conversation on the phone as well and their behavior as you pulled up.

On more than one occasion, I have cancelled a trip when pulling up to the pickup point because I didn't like what I saw. One time I pulled up to a bar and found two guys throwing fists and fighting by the curb. Turns out one of them was my pax -- the girlfriend was shouting his name and telling him "our Uber driver is here please stop!"

I cancelled and sped off...



steveK2016 said:


> This is where the mistake was made. They were both out of the car already. You were free to go. *You are not a cop nor a superhero*. If you insist, you can call the police from your vehicle but you shouldn't get into other peoples business. If you absolutely have to intervene, know you did the right thing but you sacrificed a source of income to do so.


^^^^^^^^ This...


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> No good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> You are free from the Uber trap.
> 
> ...


How is Uber a trap?


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Preacher said:


> How is Uber a trap?


Because Admiral Achbar said so. "It's a trap!!" lol


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2016)

lol


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Preacher said:


> The driver didn't have to get out of his car to be a hero. It was the human thing to so, but even those actions have consequences


Cops would have came, he could have made an anonymous call. Drop off your pax and drive off. I bet the girl threw the driver under the bus in the police report and is back with the boyfriend.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

d0n said:


> On record, the first and last time you fight after or during an uber ride will be your last, this is why I have mine ready to quit with a bang, always have the tire iron nearby.
> 
> Call the news give Uber more bad rep by saying they punish drivers with a sense of morality because their company is immoral.


I am sure we will see you on cnn shortly


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Preacher said:


> How is Uber a trap?


1relatively low pay
2relatively high risk(insurance, accident, ticket, random such as story in this thread)
3uncertain incentives in future days (rates, surges, promotions, airport)Down , (Driver population)Up
4admiral a said so(it's a trap)

Running your own 1-man cut-rate taxi business is a trap.

i don't know mannn i'm just typing stuff, not expecting to be called on it later sheesh


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I am totally with you and not against you. But given the situation and the scrutiny uber gets this is your fault.

You as a uber driver beat the shit out of the passenger and there is the victim and there is a witness. Unless you have a dashcam to prove otherwise . What's the best you could have done was to avoid it . The guy has a broken nose, bled and has bruises, probably took pictures and went to the hospital.So everything is against you . You're lucky they didn't press charges and only you only got fired.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Lachi said:


> View attachment 74231


Posters on UP always say report to Uber. I respectfully disagree. Uber does not want photo of PAX blood on your vehicle no matter how much the PAX may have deserved what he got.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

What the hell is going on with you guys down south of the border one guy beats the pax s to ground beef and one is gun toting firecracker remind me to take a cab when visiting geezz louise


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

paulmsr said:


> god that was painful to read





Lachi said:


> Yeah i think i will call the news i dont care if they dont pay.. i will make their reputation so bad


If you really want to drive again, do the do that. Give it a day or 3 more. This is standard operating procedure. When there is an issue, they put the account on hold.

Where in FL?


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

There is no going to court but there is going to Arbitration in the Netherlands.

In some jurisdictions it would have been a crime for the driver to not help the girlfriend.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Sign up with lyft or any other local company that is in Miami. 
Talk to an attorney or try small claims court


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Won the battle and losted the war


----------



## The Ombudsman (Nov 2, 2016)

Because Florida. :/


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow you did a lot there explaining the situation however could you break down how you think you where making money and can justify the yearn to obtain your job back? No seriously break it down per paid mile. Add it all up so I can cry you a river. In San Fran 20,000 drivers quit. Hmm wonder why?


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Wow you did a lot there explaining the situation however could you break down how you think you where making money and can justify the yearn to obtain your job back? No seriously break it down per paid mile. Add it all up so I can cry you a river. *In San Fran 20,000 drivers quit. Hmm wonder why?*


Out of curiosity, where did you obtain this figure from? What's the source?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Mark Johnson said:


> Out of curiosity, where did you obtain this figure from? What's the source?


http://www.sfexaminer.com/45000-ube...rate-san-francisco-drivers-continue-multiply/

---

https://www.google.com/amp/s/thinkprogress.org/amp/p/d2f460d3daf5?client=safari

---

http://sfist.com/2016/06/22/surprise_leaked_documents_show_uber.php

-- "Uber is running out of drivers" 
http://i.stuff.co.nz/business/80698018/unhappy-uber-drivers-abandon-company


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

Lachi said:


> View attachment 74231


Did Uber at least pay for the clean up bill on your car? If they pay for Vomit, they should also pay for the blood stains  Uber Guber .

Moral of the story is never be a hero unless your life is at stake. It's a shame Uber treats it's contractors like garbage.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Lachi said:


> View attachment 74231


That picture of the pax's blood all over your bumper probably didn't help your case... eek.

BONG!!!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Cops would have came, he could have made an anonymous call. Drop off your pax and drive off. I bet the girl threw the driver under the bus in the police report and is back with the boyfriend.


Exactly. When the cops are involved and they sobered up, driver gets thrown under the bus.

BONG!!!


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Apply for unemployment or wrongful dismissal as an employee.

Unfortunately thats exactly how Uber works, drop you whenever for whatever, even nothing.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.sfexaminer.com/45000-ube...rate-san-francisco-drivers-continue-multiply/
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Wow. Just list random news stories from around the world that don't support your statement at all. LOL.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> Wow. Just list random news stories from around the world that don't support your statement at all. LOL.


Sorry if you can't read cause if you did you wouldn't make such and stupid statement, moron! Drivers don't last 6 months. That's a fact. Drivers required get business lic and register, didn't and didn't obtain one. Everyone knows drivers don't last. That's why Uber is always advertising. An insider even posted that here. And if you drive that proves you're an idiot cause drivers don't make any money.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Sue who?.....Uber?...omg that is hilarious you are a contractor meaning you don't have a leg to stand on.....an at will contractor even..what that means is at ANY time your contract can be terminated..for any reason they see fit...but go ahead try to sue spend all that money that you don't have to try and sue....you won't get anything sorry but that is the hassle you get for working for a company like Uber that never has your back....there are way too many OTHER transportation for pay businesses out there why fight to work for Uber/Lyft the bottom of the barrel............of you like transporting people for pay look into taxi driving......better money, no ratings, street hails or walk-ups, and you collect the $$$ at end of each ride instead of hoping the company doesn't screw you over......and actual tips......good luck..


I swear to god, why do you even come here? Just to troll Uber drivers? Is that the life of a cabbie?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Lachi said:


> Guys im just triying to find aswer on what to do.. i drove with uber for.like 6 month in those.6.month all my ratinga were 4.9 over the average on my city wich was 4.3 ans all my 5 stars comments were awesome too. Well.... on the Halloween night i go my first ride from a couple that they both where on drugs.. 100% guaranteed.. The girls was speaking with me trying to find my car because there was a festival and it was hard to park ur car on the street so she was talking ro me and as she said its this you the guy would get on any car that was in fron of him
> . As he did 2 times... well they get in my car.. the ride was a mess.. he was kiking my seats and behaving really bad.. that was nothing to me I know about customer service.. well when we get to the location after driving for an hour because she told me to go to another address wich was all the way wrong .... the guy go out of the car and opened my trunk
> .. and he wanted to get inside the car again his girla was telling him that she got everything already they there was no need to get in the car again.. he slapped her hands... and started to get aggressive with her.. anfyer a while i saw that she couldnt handle him so i got of the car and told him to go to his car.. that it was time to go home and he started getting agressive with me.. and i told him i dont want to call the cops on you man.. his girl was crying because she did not want me to call the cops on her boyfriend.. i told her i wqs not going to do it because i knew he was not ok... i showed him the phone with the 911 dialed on the screen .. and het got out the car ... his girl was already walking away as she couldn't do nothing about it.. he got out and he got on a pose ready to punch me.. i was telling his girl watch ur boyfriend..... and he threw a punch at me.. I evaded it
> .. and he kept coming toward me throwing punches.. so i defended my self.. i knocked him down.. and called the police.. the polive came and i did a report. After that i thougt the first thing i had to do was report it with uber.. i took pictures of the back of my car full of blood , The police report and they replied back saying that they will make sure they dont link me with that rider no more.. so.i reply to them if that its how they handle thos type of situation.. that i was sure that if was the opposite way I wouldnt be driving today... after 2 days i receive a email that the need to talk to me about that matter.... a guy called me and he said it was a recorded line so i explained everything to him .. after the call was done he thanked me for been professional on this matter that he was going to make sure the right team got his hand on the case.. that he saw my ratings and my comments that he was sorry for what happen.... the problem was on moday.... on wednesday i was going to drive and i got a message on my app that my account needed attention... i send an email and they reply to me about an earlier user who vomited in my car... and that was resolved days ago.. that my account now was ok fro to drive.. i drove that night.... on thursday same thing... ur account needs attention......... so i send an email again and someone replying talking abouth the accident that my account was on hold. Untile they investigate this case..... i received another email that they needed to talk to me.. so i reply back with a call me now.. thay called me .. and asked the same question.. ehat happened.. i told gere that i spoked with someone already... i told her the name of the guy.. and she said thanks.. that she was gonna make sure the right team handled this matter.. i said that i needed to drive.. rhey told me my account was on hold.. friday account on hold.. i sendes another email.. and they reply that beacause of recent feedback i was not able to drive no more on the platform.. that they take physical altercations really serious... and here i am trying to find out whay to do.. long story right.. And i dont have the money to sue then


Go to the office and bring the police report.

If you want to sue, you should sue the passenger. He's the one who harmed you financially using slander.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Sorry if you can't read cause if you did you wouldn't make such and stupid statement, moron! Drivers don't last 6 months. That's a fact. Drivers required get business lic and register, didn't and didn't obtain one. Everyone knows drivers don't last. That's why Uber is always advertising. An insider even posted that here. And if you drive that proves you're an idiot cause drivers don't make any money.


I make between $20 and $25 an hour like clockwork. If you don't, that's on you.

No, drivers are not required to get business licenses in most markets and no, drivers do last 6 months. Uber has a 50% annual retention rate.


----------



## offline4SURGE (Oct 9, 2016)

A scary, Halloween night.

Trick or treat anyone?


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

paulmsr said:


> god that was painful to read


easy bro Drago just lost his job lets not anger him over what is not so good grammar


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Lachi said:


> Ok u need to read.. they were of the car and he was trying to get in and ge did again.. thats wen i went outside..


Sorry you lost your job if you press charges agivst pax ipu might be able to sue


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I am so sorry man. However you should never strike a passenger to the point where he bleeds. If you need to defend yourself because you feel unsafe, pin him down and tell him to calm down. Punching is unneccesary and also considered superflous by uber. It is unfotunate that uber will suspend your account while that asshole probably still has his. But what can you do? Uber has deep pockets. Sueing them wont accomplish much. Maybe try lyft.


----------



## Stray (Sep 27, 2016)

Moral of story: "When they go low, you go high!" - - Oh wait, that's what you did!!!

Sorry to hear about your Halloween trip... - - I guess it's a learning lesson for everyone else. - Call cops right away, or get the heck out of there, or both...


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

As a somewhat new member and nine month driver, I'm always surprised when reading these forums how many drivers bury and bog themselves down with useless busy work, and getting involved in situations they don't need to be. I see posts like,

"I think a guy was cheating on his wife, should I report...?" 
Or 
"I followed a road rager around til the police got him... "
Or
"I went to the driver's house and knocked on their door after they canceled". WTF? 

Or, this post in which sticking around and getting involved created a bureaucratic nightmare for the OP, when they could have made an anon call the police and zoomed away.

You have a limited time of peak hours to make the most money possible. Why waste it - just for an interesting story? Even if you're the "good guy" in a situation you're getting yourself involved with police reports, exchanging contact info, follow ups, incident description, maybe court appearances, and possible deactivation. None of which you're compensated for. You'll blow an entire night's earnings, and even worse be forced to deal with the aftermath if your name gets tied into these messy affairs. You're not the Citizens Police - move on and make the money, call the police if necessary and leave. I for one have enough going on in my life I don't need subpoenas forcing me to testify to drama I witnessed at 2am.

Obviously is an old lady is falling down I'll stop and help, or if there's a major incident in which someone is maimed and killed, (and no other reliable bystanders around) I will give my side to the police only- (without a crowd of people around and definitely not volunteering I drive for Uber.) But if it's something the police or another party can handle, I'm moving on and making my money.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

105398 said:


> As a somewhere new member and nine month driver, I'm always surprised when reading these forums how many drivers bury and bog themselves down with useless busy work, and getting involved in situations they don't need to be. I see posts like,
> 
> "I think a guy was cheating on his wife, should I report...?"
> Or
> ...


Savage.


----------



## TrollAlert (Oct 10, 2016)

105398 said:


> As a somewhat new member and nine month driver, I'm always surprised when reading these forums how many drivers bury and bog themselves down with useless busy work, and getting involved in situations they don't need to be. I see posts like,
> 
> "I think a guy was cheating on his wife, should I report...?"
> Or
> ...


Yes! Well written!


----------



## Lachi (Nov 8, 2016)

unPat said:


> I am totally with you and not against you. But given the situation and the scrutiny uber gets this is your fault.
> 
> You as a uber driver beat the shit out of the passenger and there is the victim and there is a witness. Unless you have a dashcam to prove otherwise . What's the best you could have done was to avoid it . The guy has a broken nose, bled and has bruises, probably took pictures and went to the hospital.So everything is against you . You're lucky they didn't press charges and only you only got fired.


The police.. they asked the girl what happen and she said the same thing i said.. so i was not my mistake i did a police report so there is no charges against me .. everything is on paper and signed by the police


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hit em below the belt, not in the face... they ain't sending pics of their swollen balls to Uber.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Send that report to uber . Ask them to reinstate you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

1. You should block your name out of the police report you posted here.

2. Did you at least get a cleaning fee for the blood? Cleaning that can be a Hillary...


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Drive lyft.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I am so sorry your going threw this, OP.

Personally, I think you did the right thing. I hope you get back with uber if that is your wish. But as has been suggested, I would apply with lyft if available. Be sure to not mention this!

https://www.lyft.com/cities/miami

Best of luck, Buddy. And please let us know how you are doing.....


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Somewhere there is a lawyer begging to take your case. Go find him. This man attacked you. Just because you won doesn't mean UBER is off the hook. They helped put him in your car, they have partial liability. They removed you from the platform as a smoke and mirrors move.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Yeah, okay but say like someone is lying and you know he is lying….Can I shot him?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Lachi said:


> Well.... on the Halloween night i go my first ride from a couple that they both where on drugs.. 100% guaranteed..The girls was speaking with me trying to find my car because there was a festival..


 This is where the mistake was made. You could go "I can't find the pax" route.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I understand your position and honestly if I saw someone roughing up a female I would of done same exact thing But I also would do it knowing that if it was reported that Uber would more than likely let me go without hearing my side of the story we ate independent contractors and as such have no rights It's easier for Uber to let drivers go then risk a lawsuit. Uber is not going to investigate this kind of things unless forced and letting a driver go is much cheaper for them. 

Sorry about being let go but I commend you for doing the right thing Doing what is right will always work out for the best I believe and I've also experienced it but it's still rough to deal with when it happens


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Lachi said:


> The police.. they asked the girl what happen and she said the same thing i said.. so i was not my mistake i did a police report so there is no charges against me .. everything is on paper and signed by the police


Dude all of your personal information is posted with the pics...

Any word back from Uber?

I don't have a problem with whst you did. I personally would have tried to avoid a physical altercation but sometimes you cannot.


----------



## Raywood (Oct 10, 2015)

Preacher said:


> She kept asking me to call the police. I just drove off.


Wow a lady being choked asking you for help and you drive off Wow. You do realise she only just met this man on Tinder first date and he is a serial killer right ? Now he is free to continue his evil, wow man.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Beating up your passengers.
Means more revenue for drivers.


----------



## ErkanAk (Jul 1, 2016)

Try to talk to uber again, they have dispute option, but you got involved in a serious fighting.


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

Lachi said:


> Guys im just triying to find aswer on what to do.. i drove with uber for.like 6 month in those.6.month all my ratinga were 4.9 over the average on my city wich was 4.3 ans all my 5 stars comments were awesome too. Well.... on the Halloween night i go my first ride from a couple that they both where on drugs.. 100% guaranteed.. The girls was speaking with me trying to find my car because there was a festival and it was hard to park ur car on the street so she was talking ro me and as she said its this you the guy would get on any car that was in fron of him
> . As he did 2 times... well they get in my car.. the ride was a mess.. he was kiking my seats and behaving really bad.. that was nothing to me I know about customer service.. well when we get to the location after driving for an hour because she told me to go to another address wich was all the way wrong .... the guy go out of the car and opened my trunk
> .. and he wanted to get inside the car again his girla was telling him that she got everything already they there was no need to get in the car again.. he slapped her hands... and started to get aggressive with her.. anfyer a while i saw that she couldnt handle him so i got of the car and told him to go to his car.. that it was time to go home and he started getting agressive with me.. and i told him i dont want to call the cops on you man.. his girl was crying because she did not want me to call the cops on her boyfriend.. i told her i wqs not going to do it because i knew he was not ok... i showed him the phone with the 911 dialed on the screen .. and het got out the car ... his girl was already walking away as she couldn't do nothing about it.. he got out and he got on a pose ready to punch me.. i was telling his girl watch ur boyfriend..... and he threw a punch at me.. I evaded it
> .. and he kept coming toward me throwing punches.. so i defended my self.. i knocked him down.. and called the police.. the polive came and i did a report. After that i thougt the first thing i had to do was report it with uber.. i took pictures of the back of my car full of blood , The police report and they replied back saying that they will make sure they dont link me with that rider no more.. so.i reply to them if that its how they handle thos type of situation.. that i was sure that if was the opposite way I wouldnt be driving today... after 2 days i receive a email that the need to talk to me about that matter.... a guy called me and he said it was a recorded line so i explained everything to him .. after the call was done he thanked me for been professional on this matter that he was going to make sure the right team got his hand on the case.. that he saw my ratings and my comments that he was sorry for what happen.... the problem was on moday.... on wednesday i was going to drive and i got a message on my app that my account needed attention... i send an email and they reply to me about an earlier user who vomited in my car... and that was resolved days ago.. that my account now was ok fro to drive.. i drove that night.... on thursday same thing... ur account needs attention......... so i send an email again and someone replying talking abouth the accident that my account was on hold. Untile they investigate this case..... i received another email that they needed to talk to me.. so i reply back with a call me now.. thay called me .. and asked the same question.. ehat happened.. i told gere that i spoked with someone already... i told her the name of the guy.. and she said thanks.. that she was gonna make sure the right team handled this matter.. i said that i needed to drive.. rhey told me my account was on hold.. friday account on hold.. i sendes another email.. and they reply that beacause of recent feedback i was not able to drive no more on the platform.. that they take physical altercations really serious... and here i am trying to find out whay to do.. long story right.. And i dont have the money to sue then


"he was kiking my seats and behaving really bad.. that was nothing to me I know about customer service.."

looks to me like you know nothing about customer service. The guy was beyond the point of anger and you infuriated him by basically taunting him with the 911 call and then telling the girl "watch your bf." You should have kept your mouth shut and drove away, as the others have said you decided to play hero and got what you deserved. Good luck paying off the payments on your C-class.

Only in Florida.


----------



## Faretoall (Jul 5, 2016)

Argantes said:


> "he was kiking my seats and behaving really bad.. that was nothing to me I know about customer service.."
> 
> looks to me like you know nothing about customer service. The guy was beyond the point of anger and you infuriated him by basically taunting him with the 911 call and then telling the girl "watch your bf." You should have kept your mouth shut and drove away, as the others have said you decided to play hero and got what you deserved. Good luck paying off the payments on your C-class.
> 
> Only in Florida.


Appy to Lyft and put this incident behind you.
Don't try to play white Knight for a female passenger in the future. Drive and myob


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Sorry if you can't read cause if you did you wouldn't make such and stupid statement, moron! Drivers don't last 6 months. That's a fact. Drivers required get business lic and register, didn't and didn't obtain one. Everyone knows drivers don't last. That's why Uber is always advertising. An insider even posted that here. And if you drive that proves you're an idiot cause drivers don't make any money.


Maybe you can't read. I actually wasted time reading the articles from your random google search. Including the one from over a year ago about how many drivers that Uber had. And the one from New Zealand.
Do you know what? Not one of them addressed your assertion that *"In San Fran 20,000 drivers quit." *Maybe that came from the "insider" that posted here. LOLZ.
PS. I have given 4 or 5 rides in the past 6 months.


----------



## Geo305 (Sep 4, 2016)

d0n said:


> On record, the first and last time you fight after or during an uber ride will be your last, this is why I have mine ready to quit with a bang, always have the tire iron nearby.
> 
> Crazy but I get it dont piss you off.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Lachi said:


> Guys im just triying to find aswer on what to do.. i drove with uber for.like 6 month in those.6.month all my ratinga were 4.9 over the average on my city wich was 4.3 ans all my 5 stars comments were awesome too. Well.... on the Halloween night i go my first ride from a couple that they both where on drugs.. 100% guaranteed.. The girls was speaking with me trying to find my car because there was a festival and it was hard to park ur car on the street so she was talking ro me and as she said its this you the guy would get on any car that was in fron of him
> . As he did 2 times... well they get in my car.. the ride was a mess.. he was kiking my seats and behaving really bad.. that was nothing to me I know about customer service.. well when we get to the location after driving for an hour because she told me to go to another address wich was all the way wrong .... the guy go out of the car and opened my trunk
> .. and he wanted to get inside the car again his girla was telling him that she got everything already they there was no need to get in the car again.. he slapped her hands... and started to get aggressive with her.. anfyer a while i saw that she couldnt handle him so i got of the car and told him to go to his car.. that it was time to go home and he started getting agressive with me.. and i told him i dont want to call the cops on you man.. his girl was crying because she did not want me to call the cops on her boyfriend.. i told her i wqs not going to do it because i knew he was not ok... i showed him the phone with the 911 dialed on the screen .. and het got out the car ... his girl was already walking away as she couldn't do nothing about it.. he got out and he got on a pose ready to punch me.. i was telling his girl watch ur boyfriend..... and he threw a punch at me.. I evaded it
> .. and he kept coming toward me throwing punches.. so i defended my self.. i knocked him down.. and called the police.. the polive came and i did a report. After that i thougt the first thing i had to do was report it with uber.. i took pictures of the back of my car full of blood , The police report and they replied back saying that they will make sure they dont link me with that rider no more.. so.i reply to them if that its how they handle thos type of situation.. that i was sure that if was the opposite way I wouldnt be driving today... after 2 days i receive a email that the need to talk to me about that matter.... a guy called me and he said it was a recorded line so i explained everything to him .. after the call was done he thanked me for been professional on this matter that he was going to make sure the right team got his hand on the case.. that he saw my ratings and my comments that he was sorry for what happen.... the problem was on moday.... on wednesday i was going to drive and i got a message on my app that my account needed attention... i send an email and they reply to me about an earlier user who vomited in my car... and that was resolved days ago.. that my account now was ok fro to drive.. i drove that night.... on thursday same thing... ur account needs attention......... so i send an email again and someone replying talking abouth the accident that my account was on hold. Untile they investigate this case..... i received another email that they needed to talk to me.. so i reply back with a call me now.. thay called me .. and asked the same question.. ehat happened.. i told gere that i spoked with someone already... i told her the name of the guy.. and she said thanks.. that she was gonna make sure the right team handled this matter.. i said that i needed to drive.. rhey told me my account was on hold.. friday account on hold.. i sendes another email.. and they reply that beacause of recent feedback i was not able to drive no more on the platform.. that they take physical altercations really serious... and here i am trying to find out whay to do.. long story right.. And i dont have the money to sue then


This may have already been addressed but are you a 20%-er? That's the real reason why.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> Wow. Just list random news stories from around the world that don't support your statement at all. LOL.


Ikr. Thinking the exact thing. People don't read properly. They don't actively process information. It's sad.


----------

